
Lucy: Intelligent Mirror, Reflects Sunlight, Solar Powered - Gys
http://preorderlucy.com/
======
olivetree365
This is actually pretty cool.

\- I wonder if movie studios could use this for lighting scenes more
naturally.

\- Would be cool if you could use more than one for larger rooms and they
worked with each other to distribute light evenly

\- Also would be neat to have it paired to a phone/camera so where the camera
focuses, the light is adjusted to get a better shot

\- $199 is too much, even for early adopters.

~~~
Gys
I assume one would save on electricity with this mirror. Saving money. Plus
having natural light instead of lamps is a big plus to me.

But I agree $199 is not cheap. Then its already discounted from the $300
before.

And I wonder how weather proof this is (one example is to setup the lamp
outside the house).

